# burn debridement/Biobrane



## tategc (Apr 14, 2009)

Help~I'm coding a burn debridement and Biobrane application for 5% BSA on the chest.  I'm thinking 15002 and 4 additional 15003's as well as 15170 and 4 additional 15171's.  Looks silly...I'm new at this - is there a more concise way to do this?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 14, 2009)

*Biobrane is a dressing*

Biobrane is a dressing. It does not qualify for the skin graft codes. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

